# 16ft chain link fence?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Normally, I use the cardboard trick on chain link. But that's 4 and 6 foot sizes.

Just looked at a 16 foot tall fence around a basketball court. The bid will be for a half court (asphalt pad) and the fence.

Ideas?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, you're already talking about a tremendous loss of material with an airless. I've done some fences by spraying, both conventional and airless. Even with someone moving a large tarp on the other side, there was a lot of overspray on the tarp, making it pretty difficult to move. I can't imagine doing that with a sixteen foot fence.

I'm wondering if a combination of only spraying out the posts and brackets (both vertical and horizontal), then rolling out the fence, wouldn't only save a huge amount of paint, but also be neater and more controllable?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That was my thinking. Roll it out. At 16 ft tall it's simply too much wasted material, but I've never rolled chain link, just sprayed. 

The amount of material is rarely a factor, as I just order a couple 5's and spray away. But this particular client is very conscious about materials.

They way I've always seen it is paint is cheap, it's the labor that kills you.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> That was my thinking. Roll it out. At 16 ft tall it's simply too much wasted material, but I've never rolled chain link, just sprayed.
> 
> The amount of material is rarely a factor, as I just order a couple 5's and spray away. But this particular client is very conscious about materials.
> 
> They way I've always seen it is paint is cheap, it's the labor that kills you.


I might use a thick nap roller, but not a lambs wool, because of the potential to get caught in the links. I'd also plan on not putting it on as heavy as I might another surface.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Put someone on either side and work the same area at the same time. Catch each others runs. I would price for doing three coats, you may get by with two.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Last one we used a 411. At the prison we use 18" 3/4 nap rollers. Lot faster to spray and 1 coat is do able with ppg pitt tech.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never done it but could it be electrostatically applied?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> I have never done it but could it be electrostatically applied?


I think the cost of an electrostatic sprayer wouldn't be cost effective


----------



## PaintMaker (Apr 1, 2016)

jacob33 said:


> I have never done it but could it be electrostatically applied?


That's a good idea, You would want something low VOC though otherwise that's exactly how I would do it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Boco said:


> Last one we used a 411. At the prison we use 18" 3/4 nap rollers. Lot faster to spray and 1 coat is do able with ppg pitt tech.


Did you have to shield the other side? I could see a 511 covering pretty well too. The problem we had spraying was the location to a parking lot. There was also the wind problem.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Definitely need to pick and choose your days. Kind of ghetto, but I just had 2 guys hold a large drop cloth from ladders. Works good, just keep the drops a few feet back from fence to prevent them from getting completely soaked and slide it over as you go. I have done the same thing with hanging and tying a drop from staging as well. The tennis courts we did had a 10ft high fence and we had it done in a day. 511 tip would be ideal. Having a super fast drying paint also is the way to go.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Boco said:


> Definitely need to pick and choose your days. Kind of ghetto, but I just had 2 guys hold a large drop cloth from ladders. Works good, just keep the drops a few feet back from fence to prevent them from getting completely soaked and slide it over as you go. I have done the same thing with hanging and tying a drop from staging as well. The tennis courts we did had a 10ft high fence and we had it done in a day. 511 tip would be ideal. Having a super fast drying paint also is the way to go.


I did something similar with two people holding a drop on the other side with extension poles. The problem we had, was that there were hedges on one side of the chain link fence that barely gave us two feet access. 

I like the idea of an eighteen inch roller were spraying would cause issues.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Do a mixture of both. The chain link is easy. Its all the poles and clips that are tough to do by hand.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> I think the cost of an electrostatic sprayer wouldn't be cost effective



Might be possible to rent one. Just a thought. I cant imagine rolling a chain link or spraying one for that matter the loss of material would be incredible.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Electrostatic wouldn't pay off for a project that size there roughly 4 -5 thousand new. If you plan on doing a lot of other fence projects it can start to make more sense. It can also be an interesting painting niche as you can paint in smaller areas and worry less about overspray.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

You can rent electrostatic sometimes which could be a good idea just make sure you choose the right outfit and see if your coating will spray well as electrostatic is hvlp and often has a lot of finicky issues with waterbornes

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I dont know. Electrostatic paint is pricey. Renting a machine is a good idea but hard to find. Rolling it with an 18" really isn't that bad. Just a little different. One guy on each side and you can go to town. When spraying with the right tip and minimal pressure its fast and over spray is minimal. My only real concern would be wind blowing tarps around..


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Best to sub to an electrostatic painter. Buying a machine is not cost effective for this one job unless you were going to market yourself as an electrostatic guy and do many more jobs. Also, renting is not a great option if you've never done it before.

If you end up going the rolling route be sure to cover all of the adjacent surfaces really well and have your guys wearing spray suits, this is a messy business.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

I agree subbing it and it takes a bit to learn how to use safely it is a interesting niche certain markets are not very crowded with electrostatic guys then again might not be alot of need to

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd be inclined to picture frame each section of fence, including pipes and supports, with a spray rig, followed by someone rolling.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Why not just drop visquine and go for it?slit a few holes in it so it's not a parachute, use small clips to attach it. Pitt tech dtm is definitely the way to go. You're gonna lose product, that's just the way it goes. If it's too bad maybe a FF tip and a lower pressure would help.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Why not just drop visquine and go for it?slit a few holes in it so it's not a parachute, use small clips to attach it. Pitt tech dtm is definitely the way to go. You're gonna lose product, that's just the way it goes. If it's too bad maybe a FF tip and a lower pressure would help.


^Yes. I'd go for 20' wide 1.5 mil and choose a calm day.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

That reminds me of when i done literally miles of chainlink 
(8 foot high if i remember right) around the Ford Plant i was a painter at. One guy on each side. Used brush and hot-dog roller for posts/ clips and a 9 inch for the chainlink.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PRC said:


> ^Yes. I'd go for 20' wide 1.5 mil and choose a calm day.


I wish Mother Nature was that cooperative with painters. But at the end of the day, she's just another miserable homeowner.


----------

